# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  Installing speaker near A/V and network cables

## Wytehawk

Hi There, 
I plan to install an in-wall speaker, however the location I want to put it in is right where a run of Cat6 network and Quad Shield RG6 A/V cable passes. 
If I put the speaker near the cables, am I going to introduce any interference to the cables? 
Or vice versa, am I going to get any interference from the cables into the speaker? 
I've been googling for the last hour or so, and can't find anything specific to answer my question. Hopefully some of the gurus here can help. 
Thanks heaps 
Gavin

----------


## murray44

Not sure how close you will end up but I doubt you will have a problem. 
If any interference was to occur I would think it more likely that it would be picked up by the speaker cable rather than by the speaker itself. 
However, I'm no a/v expert so could be way off the mark.

----------


## mike_perth

Neither would be of concern really unless it was analog antenna signal in the RG6 and the RG6 was of poor quality i.e. poor sheilding as you might get some interferance but it would be rare, very rare Id be more concerned with having them near 250V cables in the walls to be honest 
Mike
A/V Project Manager

----------


## Armers

You'll be fine... Just use good RG6 and some good in wall speaker cable you'll be fine. As mike_perth said unless you near mains you'll be fine... but then again you shouldn't be near mains as it is. so... you'll be fine  :Biggrin: .  
I have comms and coax and speaker and alarm all running in the same cavity... no issues.. I've run all on many sites with no issues. so... You'll be fine!  :Biggrin:  
Cheers
Armers

----------


## Moondog55

Good practice is always to maximise separation tho, so try and get the speaker cable as far from sources of interference as possible, and mains is the greatest source of interference. 50 -> 100 mm should be plenty. Co-axial speaker cable is hard to find in OZ but if you think there will be a problem you could always plait the speaker cable using a nonconducting centre like nylon cable  or polycord.
Personally I would not bother for AV unless the whole system is top notch and exceeds THX spec's

----------

